# How do u handle a timid rat?!



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I just went to let one of them go onto my hand and she went to bite my finger! :scared: well, maybe she was just having a nibble! 

But how do you handle a timid rat? I can't pick them up like I would normally pick up a rat as when you put your hands towards them they either run away or turn round real quick like they might bite cause they are a bit scared.

I want to get them used to being handled loads as my old rat used to ride around on my shoulder or sleep in my hood/pocket. I could also give him free range of my room and he would hop into his cage when he was done


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lots of time and patience and tasty treats to offer.
When u go to pick them up try and do it with the top of the wire cage part off so u don't have to go in with just your one hand. Rather you will be able to get both hands and scoop under. This is what I have to do with one of my rats as he is bitey and turns around to nip if I'm not careful.(he was off preloved and tormented by previous owners kids!)

My two younger boys were frightened of being handled and after 2 weeks of lots of handling they are fighting for attention.

Are your 2 from a pet shop?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Forgot to mention rats like to nibble fingers not so much as bite but put there teeth on your finger and nibble nails.
I usually squeak if they get carried away but they mostly wanna lick my fingers lol.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

They were from a pet shop,my friend bought them just over a week ago. They were very skittish she said, but she handled them daily and they were getting better. But her daughter became wheezy anywhere near them, so she brought them to me 

I think I made the mistake of leaving them a day to settle in I should have handled them.

If I put some treats on my palm will they be more likely to walk onto my hands?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Flash









Jazzy


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

awwww i can only see jazzy:001_tt1: the pic of flash aint there.

rats love yoghurt and choc drops...well mine do so u could try them with that.
offer them some yoghurt or jam on a tea spoon and talk to them while they yum it up.

also leave your hand in there cage and when they come near let them sniff it.
if they do go to nibble/bite let out a high pitched E at them,it works as i do it to one of mine that gets a little carried away with himself.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I find it really difficult to lure them onto your hand, even if they're tame (might just be that my boys are too big to balance properly on my hand!), but with really nervy ones, you must go in and pick them up gently but with confidence. 

Try not to falter if she has a bit of a panic or even squeaks, and stuff her down your jumper - she'll feel safe in the dark, in a hands off environment and begin to associate your smell with safety. Eventually, she should get a bit braver and decide to come out and investigate more


----------



## Twitch (Sep 1, 2011)

Couple of tips here

First I would sit by the cage and read a book at them. This might sound stupid but it gets them used to your voice and your presence. Keep the front door of the cage open and yoghurt drops handy and feed them one whenever they come to the entrance. I'd also get an old tshirt or teatowel and sleep with it in your bed a couple of nights then make it into a hammock, this will get them used to your smell and associate it with comfort.

I would recommend putting your hand in the cage with some tasty treats. Don't try to stroke them at first, just let them take the treats. After they seem confident with your hand, try gently stroking them behind the ears. While they are nervy, DO NOT reach to them from above because they are a prey animal and this instinctively makes them scared.

Once they are happy to climb on your hand, wrap your hand around them and hold them close to your chest. You can also get them when they come to the door, depending on what cage you have. I would highly recommend buying a bonding pouch to put around your neck and put them in as you walk around the house. This gives them an enclosed feeling of security while making them still easy to get to. Also means you can reach in and stroke them, or if you're sitting down on a sofa they can come out of their own accord.

Good luck, sometimes it can take a while but it is totally worth it in the end! I had one particularly screamy rat recently (bought from a breeder, handled daily but she didn't cope well with the big house move) who took a lot of time and patience to come around but now is the most friendly, licky rat ever and the weeks of effort were entirely worth it!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you 

I will put some more pics up later.

I had thought about taking the cage into the bathroom and leaving it open so they can come out and explore without worrying they are going to get stuck or lost.
I used to take my old rat into my mums porch and shut the doors and let her climb all over me and she would go back into the cage on her own. Only problem is Ive a heap of washing in there just now so need to get it washed! Lol!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes you could do that too, I free range my lot in the hallway and on my bed with an old sheet to protect my bed covers.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

When Fern was a baby she was extremely nervous. I would let her wander into a box and pick that up with her in it. I'd then pick her up out of the box and put her in a rat bad where she would stay for at least 20 minutes. While she was in her bag I would stroke her, or feed her tasty bits and pieces so she learnt hands brought nice things, not pain or nasty things.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 1, 2011)

Good thing to note is that rats can't feel fear for longer than 20 minutes, so if you managed to get one on you and down our top or something, after 15-20 minutes they should calm down and be handleable


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Who says they can't feel fear after 20 mins?is that a fact?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

blade100 said:


> Who says they can't feel fear after 20 mins?is that a fact?


I can't remember where I was told that, but when you think about it then it does make sense. If you're a wild rat and you found something scary it would probably be scary because it could hurt you in some way. If you're not dead or injured after 20 minutes then there's nothing to be scared of.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 1, 2011)

Snippet said:


> I can't remember where I was told that, but when you think about it then it does make sense. If you're a wild rat and you found something scary it would probably be scary because it could hurt you in some way. If you're not dead or injured after 20 minutes then there's nothing to be scared of.


^ This. It is advice I received from several different (very experienced) rat keepers and breeders when asking how to deal with Miss Screamy Rat. So far it has been the case with every nervy rat I've had. After 15 to 20 minutes of holding them close, they suddenly stop be afraid and wan to explore instead and seem happy to be picked up and fussed.

Twitch


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I had them both taking yoghurt drops from my hand today  

Feel a bit like taken a step backwards as they were use to being handle every day but then I suppose it is all new to them here and they are still only young so I will just take it slowly. 

Cage due clean out tomorrow so going to sit in the bathroom with it open for a while.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Just noticed u have 2 cats, this might cause them to be fearful of u and others as rats can sense cats as they are predators to them.

Twitch now u come to mention it one of my rats was quite scared and bitty wen I got him when he's out on the bed free ranging with the others he can be quite scared but after a while calms down and starts washing.
He still is bitey though. I had him out last nite on the bed and put my hand to him to test him and he bites not hard enough to break the skin. He's learning that wen I squeak at him he stops. Offered it him again and he didn't bother!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

My cats don't come in the living room apart from the other day when Milo came in on his way up the stairs- I don't let him up straight away if he is soaking. He was only in the room with the rats for 1 mins. My other cat doesn't come inside.

Today they had some fruit from my hand and have stepped their front feet onto my hand


----------



## Twitch (Sep 1, 2011)

PoisonGirl said:


> My cats don't come in the living room apart from the other day when Milo came in on his way up the stairs- I don't let him up straight away if he is soaking. He was only in the room with the rats for 1 mins. My other cat doesn't come inside.
> 
> Today they had some fruit from my hand and have stepped their front feet onto my hand


The smell of cat is still there though and they do sense that the smell means danger. They should acclimatise eventually though 

Twitch


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

I think letting them climb on you and treats on the hands is theonly way to stop them being timid. They wont be on you for long but will get braver. Its a trust thing.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

They do get used to cats the only ones who have ever been scared of cats are the 4 pet shops ones the others have all been around and smelt cats from birth so they don't care they tell him off if he sniffs the cage lol


----------

